# Quel est le meilleur logiciel de chat?



## Secretely (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir quel est le meilleur logiciel de chat pour un utilisateur d'un iMac comme moi.  Présentement, je fonctionne à 4 programmes ce que je considère beaucoup trop.  Voici ceux que j'utilise:

- iChat:  Je l'aime bien mais je n'ai qu'un contact dans ma liste qui a aussi un mac et avec qui je peux communiquer par écrit, audio et vidéo.  Je n'ai aucune connaissance qui a un compte Aim alors ça limite mes possibilités de chatter.

- Skype; Je l'aime pas beaucoup mais on peut écrire, audio et video.

- aMsn; Tout ce qui se rapproche de msn je le fuis comme la peste mais je peux utiliser ma webcam avec un utilisateur pc.

- Adium; il permet d'intégrer des contacts de msn, yahoo, facebook, google talk ... mais les fonctions audio et vidéo ne fonctionnent pas.

Maintenant, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un programme qui permet d'utiliser l'audio et la vidéo sur iChat avec un utilisateur de pc?  Sinon, quelles sont vos suggestions?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## twinworld (20 Janvier 2009)

en cherchant des alternatives à aMSN, Adium et MSN mac pour les lister ici, je suis tombé sur ça : http://www.be-mac.be/laboratoire-59/tuto-integrer-ses-contacts-msn-dans-ichat-2326.html
j'ai pas encore testé


----------



## Secretely (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci, je vais l'essayer.


----------



## Secretely (20 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de l'installer mais il ne semble pas y avoir d'options pour l'audio et le vidéo.


----------



## twinworld (20 Janvier 2009)

> j'ai pas encore testé


[Edit : voilà, j'ai passé quelques contacts MSN dans iChat. Il faut que j'attende encore qu'ils confirment le transfert. Ensuite, je pourrai voir ce que ça donne au niveau pratique. ]



Secretely a dit:


> Je viens de l'installer mais il ne semble pas y avoir d'options pour l'audio et le vidéo.


mais si, dans iChat, il y a les options. Le lien que je vous donnais, c'était pour faire la "_maniclette_" et passer MSN à iChant via Psy.


----------



## MacPassion (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Il existe une application qui s'appelle Mercury " gratuite " qui accepte la vidéo avec les utilisateurs de msn PC


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

ichat sur mac et aim sur pc

pour moi, le trio idéal: 

de mac à mac > ichat
de mac à pc > adium (la plupart de mes contacts sont sur pc et msn)
si besoin d'audio-vidéo: skype

à+


----------



## Secretely (20 Janvier 2009)

Mais Arlequin c'est justement ça le problème.  J'ai trois programmes et j'aimerais ne conserver que iChat si c'est possible.


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2009)

Il existe également Mercury, qui est multiplateforme. Je n'utilise pas, mais j'entends plutôt du bien à son sujet...

http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-372.html

http://www.mercury.im/


Edit: MacPassion l'a déjà signalé.


----------



## Secretely (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci divoli,

mais en bas de ton lien cité ici, il est indiqué; 

Audio/Video conference * (Windows & Linux only atm)

http://www.mercury.im/

Cela voudrait donc dire que sur mac c'est impossible d'avoir une vidéoconférence?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

Secretely a dit:


> Mais Arlequin c'est justement ça le problème.  J'ai trois programmes et j'aimerais ne conserver que iChat si c'est possible.



si c'était possible, on te l'aurais déjà dit :rateau:

LA solution ultime, n'existe pas ....

dès qu'adium sera passé en audio vidéo (sans bidouile), on en reparlera


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> dès qu'adium sera passé en audio vidéo (sans bidouile), on en reparlera



Je me permets de préciser la bidouille, qui pourrait être utile à Secretely. 

Avec Adium, tu peux passer par un plugin du nom de Mebeam. 

Celui-ci te permettra de faire de la vidéo et du son avec tes contacts msn. En réalité, il permet d'ouvrir une fenêtre web avec la connexion au service Mebeam.

C'est un service gratuit, mais en bêta.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me permets de préciser la bidouille,



naméo .... comment il se permet lui


----------



## boddy (20 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me permets de préciser la bidouille, qui pourrait être utile à Secretely.
> 
> Avec Adium, tu peux passer par un plugin du nom de Mebeam.
> 
> ...




C'est que tu as gardé une version ancienne.

Les 2 dernières versions d'Adium n'ont plus cette possibilité. Donc, l'audio-vidéo, avec Adium : c'est fini


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

boddy a dit:


> C'est que tu as gardé une version ancienne.
> 
> Les 2 dernières versions d'Adium n'ont plus cette possibilité. Donc, l'audio-vidéo, avec Adium : c'est fini



Alors Mea Culpa 

Merci pour la précision .


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors Mea Culpa
> 
> Merci pour la précision .



héhéhéhéhé

qui fait l'malin :rateau:

ouais bon, moi aussi ....


----------



## boddy (20 Janvier 2009)

Tiens j'ai oublié 

Et on l'oubli souvent, alors qu'il fonctionne très bien : l'audio est super, la vidéo un peu moins je dois avouer... et tu peux avoir tes contacts msn pour le chat uniquement (pas de vidéo-conférence avec eux). 

Son nom c'est Yahoo Messenger.



Dommage que tu n'aimes pas Skype, c'est quand même le top


----------



## Secretely (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci à tous,

en réalité ce que je n'aime pas de skype c'est que presqu'aucun de mes contacts ne s'y trouve.  Il faut essayer de les convaincre de l'installer.


----------

